# Not sure how these scratches on bumper. Anything in store or detail?



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Looks like someone brushed something pointy into it because there's no dents as if a car went into it. Either that or I hit something in the grass high and pointy enough.










Anything I can buy in the store to mostly get rid of this or do I have to see what detail can do for hopefully not a million dollars?


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

^ That. 
Also, a basic compound rub with a microfiber applicator would work, and is a bit cheaper. Just gotta be watchful of how much you use, and the amount of pressure you use.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I'll look into the rub thing. Don't have one of those porter cable things obviously but I know I've seen them used at car detail places


----------



## NoMonitor (Dec 17, 2018)

I'll tell you how to fix that.

Start by washing and drying the car with good microfiber washing mit and towels.

Use a claybar kit with quick detailer (included in kits) to remove foreign materials from the paint which helps prevent scratching.

Wash and dry the car again.

Check the scratches... Are they still there? 

If they are still there, get some polishing compound and a microfiber round applicator pad. Don't use too much pressure or you will damage your clear coat.

Wash and dry the car again.

If polishing compound doesn't work, you can try cutting compound as it is more abrasive.

Wash the areas you used the compounds on and dry again. Hand wax the car to protect your paint.

I am sure you will be pleasantly surprised with the results.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

If you can feel them with your Fingernail = Game over. Needs paint.
If not, do what NoMonitor suggested.


----------

